# Improvement?



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

he looks alot better, but could stand to gain a little more weight I think.
For muscles, he definately needs it in the neck and hind-quarters. Some in the topline, and possibly just some everywhere.
I'm not sure if the weak hind-quarters is a racing thing or a breed thing cause I don't own a TB, but I'm sure another TB owner will be able to answer that!

Good job with him!


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah I agree with SonnyWimps he does look better but still needs a lil more he's cute though..


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

The hindquarters have nothing to do with race track training or TB's. Most TB racers have a strong hindquarter bc that is what gives them the speed and not all TB's have non musclesd hindends as a trait. it all depends on the horse, and it's been ridden and how it's learned to carry it self. working on collected halts and trotting will def help build the muscle in that area.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I would actually say that it is quite common in tb, especially ones that have been raced to have weaker hind ends and to be heavier on the forehand.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He certainly looks much better!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Supermane said:


> I would actually say that it is quite common in tb, especially ones that have been raced to have weaker hind ends and to be heavier on the forehand.


Actually it is the other way around. The driving force for any animal is in the back end. The length of their stride may come from the front but the speed is all from the back so those muscles will be better developed.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Good progress, good job so far. Still needs another 100 pounds. Trotting poles and hills will help build up the hind end.


----------



## imaREINER (Jun 25, 2008)

big difference - even in his coat - its looking healthier, what feeds do you have him on to fatten him up??


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

HUGE difference. Just keep it up. Don't stop! He needs to pack on some more pounds... but he's doing a LOT better.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

100-150 more pounds will do him good - looks like he's heading in the right direction, though

IMO, I wouldn't work him too hard to build muscle until he's put on a bit of weight...hard for those muscles to function properly without the correct nutrition :wink: 

keep up the good work


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

No he's not in hard work atm, due to me doing my last year of school, but once i've finnished and he's gained some more weight (he's got another round bale to munch through yet) i hope to ride him more and build up those muscles  

As for what i feed him, he has 24 hr access to hay (grass) and can eat as much as he wants and gets hard feed at night, which is 2 scoops of oaten chaff and 2kg of Equibix, plus some sunflower oil mixed in.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks much better!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Had the dentist come out the other day to do my old girl's teeth and he discovered that she had mites/lice (i am horrified that i didn't pick this up before  ) which would contributing a little to both her and Shea's lack of condition. So i'm getting on that straight away and hopefully they will both improve even quicker now (onto their 2nd round bale).

Also with the whole tb debate thing, i would assume that when they are in fit, racing condition they would be well-muscled... um, everywhere, lol, but after they come off the track, b/c they're trained to be heavy on the forehand and lean on the bit, when their workload is reduced to that of a pleasure horse they lose the muscling in their hindquarters as they're leaning on the front as they were trained to do when racing? correct me if im wrong.


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

He is looking much better, my advise is try to get him working under saddle a bit more. My horse was OT he lost a lot of condition fairly quickly cause they go from being in hard work being fed a lot, to less work & not as much high energy food. 
But the thing that I noticed the most is he got injuried(fence accident) about a month after I got him, trying to get his weight up & not working him was a mission now that he is sound I am working him most days not that hard but working him, the weight is starting to pack on.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

He looks heeps better, he just needs some more weight and lots of muscle.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He difinitely has more meat on him but I wouldn't mind still seeing a little more. As for muscle tone, he will need to be put on a regular schedule. Good work done so far, keep going you're on the right track.


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, He was deffinitly underweight and looks a lot better  But still needs a few more groceries


----------

